# Burton gloves anyone have these?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

https://www.exitrealworld.com/Brand...s-Mitts/Burton-Mens-Gore-Tex-Under-Glove-2010

Thinking these will be good for winter riding also come with removeablr liners..and of course 
Gortex makes them superb! 

Just wondering if anyone has these and there thoughts. i have had Dakine,Rome,Grenade and Burtons. Onlt ones that last a full season with out tears or wearing down have been Burton so im going back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Swany X-Change II Gloves - Men's at REI.com

Best gloves I've ever owned. I actually lost one somehow last year so I'm back to my old Dakines, but these Swanys were the greatest thing to ever happen to my hands, haha.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> https://www.exitrealworld.com/Brand...s-Mitts/Burton-Mens-Gore-Tex-Under-Glove-2010
> 
> Thinking these will be good for winter riding also come with removeablr liners..and of course
> Gortex makes them superb!


Those gloves are awesome, very warm, have a vent to let off the heat, and offer great waterproofing, what more can you ask for from a glove?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Swany X-Change II Gloves - Men's at REI.com
> 
> Best gloves I've ever owned. I actually lost one somehow last year so I'm back to my old Dakines, but these Swanys were the greatest thing to ever happen to my hands, haha.


I second that. Every time someone say, "how about these gloves" I always counter with Swany X-Change II. I have the gloves and have never had any issues with them. Actually bought them in mittens this year for those super cold days. My girlfriend rocks the womens and loves them as well.

As far as burton gloves go, the one pair I had fell apart quickly. From grabs and dragging my hands the fingers quickly got cut up and had holes in them. The Swany's show no signs of wear and I have abused the hell out of them


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Save your money/time dealing with warranty and skip the Burton outerwear.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Speaking of saving money:

Burton Gore Tex Under Womens - Snowboard Ski Gloves Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

I know it says womens, but who would know? and for $20, I just grabbed a pair in XL.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a pair of these for 25 bucks off Sierra at the end of last season...havent tested them yet but they are comfortable..seasons starting up now so should be able to tell..


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I got the 2009 off sierra as well and i loved them. To be honest though 90% of the time I only ride with the liners. I only use the outer glove when it is a super cold/windy day, or i'll wear them on the lift and put them in my backpack while i'm riding. I also got the under mittens at the end of last season before a trip to utah and they are very warm! Also I have another pair of liners to wear haha. The liners are hot. The one from the under gloves was black with hot pink accents. For like 20-30 bucks you can't go wrong.

oh actually i will say that the liners + glove feel kind of bulky. Like it's hard to get your hand into the glove when you have the liners on, especially when you are already outside. I always rode with either the liners separately or either the gloves separately. It's a different story with the mittens - plenty of room in there without fingers.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i have the same glove, but the over-glove, under the vent zip is green, they got moist inside without the liners in, the liners have seams like no other, yes they are goretex, but they feel like a glove full of snakes, the palm material is better than ones with the leather'ish material, these are burtons $75's, they start at $50 for entry level gloves, i got mine on sale for $25 back in april, happy riding


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Save your money/time dealing with warranty and skip the Burton outerwear.


Your wrong here buddy...I have rocked my burton jacket & pants 4 straight years and are still like new. Dunno know what your talking about. maybe you got a lemon.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have these same gloves except they are the over-glove. Got them last season, haven't been as happy with any other glove as I am with these!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> I have these same gloves except they are the over-glove. Got them last season, haven't been as happy with any other glove as I am with these!


So only difference is yours go over the sleeve ends right?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

thats right.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> Your wrong here buddy...I have rocked my burton jacket & pants 4 straight years and are still like new. Dunno know what your talking about. maybe you got a lemon.


Yup, 3/3 Burton outerwear products I have bought have not lasted more than 30 ride days. Good call. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> Yup, 3/3 Burton outerwear products I have bought have not lasted more than 30 ride days. Good call. :thumbsdown:


I've had both Burton Gore Over/Under gloves and they've ripped within 30 days I also have the nicer version in the Burton Pinnacle gloves with the real leather palm and they suck worse... 

Now those Swani X-Change II gloves are the best gloves I've ever owned. I'm 2.5 seasons down on them and they have been functionally perfect and super warm. I also picked up a pair of the mittens for the super cold days and would recommend them to anyone anytime anyplace as the best performing gloves you can get. 

I also own Dakine, POW and Celtek gloves and none of them stack up to the Swani's, though I like the Celtek Clan's for the warmer days towards the end of the season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man Burton outwear is so hit or miss. I've had a couple of pairs of their gloves that were nice and one pair that fell apart in no time. What I've noticed is retail price tends to have a lot to do with their quality. Their budget outerwear line has the same rep. Falls apart quickly and doesn't last. Go with the AK line and you get pretty bomber construction. Got to love the big B...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Man Burton outwear is so hit or miss. I've had a couple of pairs of their gloves that were nice and one pair that fell apart in no time. What I've noticed is retail price tends to have a lot to do with their quality. Their budget outerwear line has the same rep. Falls apart quickly and doesn't last. Go with the AK line and you get pretty bomber construction. Got to love the big B...


Have to agree here. Have bought a few burton things over the years with mixed results. Try something with out the Burton name on it. Most of the time you will get better quality and you won't be paying for the name.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

roremc said:


> Most of the time you will get better quality and you won't be paying for the name.


pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Man Burton outwear is so hit or miss. I've had a couple of pairs of their gloves that were nice and one pair that fell apart in no time. What I've noticed is retail price tends to have a lot to do with their quality. Their budget outerwear line has the same rep. Falls apart quickly and doesn't last. Go with the AK line and you get pretty bomber construction. Got to love the big B...


I'd agree with this also... that said though for the money you spend on the AK line you can get some much nicer Arc'Teryx, Patagonia or Mountain Hardwear stuff. I know those brands are more skier/mountain climber oriented but if you want bomber quality weather gear that's the ish...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

The Burton stuff I've purchased is really not quality stuff. Pants, jacket, gloves, boots, board, etc... have to tell people to stop getting me burton gifts. The socks were satisfactory though. I would never pay retail for Burton, just not worth it.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have both the one's that go over your jacket and the one's under the jacket.I have had them both for 2 seasons no problems with them falling apart yet.The only problem I have had is when it gets real cold they get stiff I guess it is from the gortex:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a pair of burton gloves and they are GREAT!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have pair of these in the over-style and a pair in the under-style. The gore-tex insert keeps you dry, and they'll last a couple seasons, all for a reasonable price. I've found mid-high end Burton stuff to be as good or better than stuff from other companies, and I'm not even a fan of Burton.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Save your money/time dealing with warranty and skip the Burton outerwear.


I wear the AK line Goretex jacket and pants and they've been warm and bullet proof in all kinds of nasty weather. Plus they have plenty of room to bounce around in without making me look like I just broke out of prison.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm gunna give the burton AK line of gloves a shot & see how they go for this season. the swany gloves are nice & all but they have the open end wrist which I just cant stand =/


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

my Burton gortex strap ripped on me today. :dunno: call me cheap ass but I ain't paying no 80 bones for gloves


----------

